# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  hardened builders bog on ceramic tiles

## Rayovate59

:Annoyed:  Any of yous guys out there know how to remove hardened builders bog from ceramic tiles?

----------


## autogenous

Picture first 
Raiser blade depending on what it looks like

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
Two part b-bog will not yield to any common solvent but may be softened by heat, as that is a characteristic of epoxies. Try a paint strip type of heat gun, which will not harm the tile unless you really overdo things. 
Cheers

----------


## Rayovate59

Thanks for that GeoffW1 :Smilie:

----------


## russell2pi

Love the title, I was imagining a blog about tiles from a hardened builder  :2thumbsup:

----------


## gpkennedy

I've seen some builders bog in strange places. Some were hardened builders, some were wusses.

----------

